# Import changes develop settings?



## HenryB (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi,I'm using Lr 3.6 and just started shooting RAW.  It appears that when I import RAW images Lr sets some develop settings automatically for all my photos.  

For example:   
Blacks = 5
Brightness +50
Contrast +25.  

Is Lr making adjustments based on my camera?  I don't have any presets set on the import module.  I read a post about "Why did Lr 'ruin' my picture? " but I'm not sure if my issue is addressed here. This is not a case of jpeg vs. RAW preview.   Lr is actually changing Develop settings on me.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

Nothing to worry about, those are just the default slider positions that Adobe chose to use when it converts Raw files, so nothing to be alarmed about. Whatever raw files are converted by Lightroom those will be the default slider positions (the sliders are set there so that you have leeway to move them in either direction).

But yes, there is an element of "what camera" when the conversion is made. Adobe have analysed the raw files from every camera they support and have developed a specific camera profile for each model (the "Adobe Standard" profile you will see in the Camera Calibration panel), in an attempt to give the best initial conversion that they can.


----------



## clee01l (Sep 29, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. You can't really "see" a RAW image.  If you could they would be flat, toneless and somewhat noisy.  When LR (ACR really) converted your RAW format into RGB, it does apply some basic parameter adjustments.  This includes some basic tone adjustments, sharpening and some Noise reduction.   If you want to see the image without these, there is a LR General preset called "Zeroed".  This will set your parameters to their neutral position.  Note this is not necessarily "zero" in every case.  Consider these initial basic adjustments to be a starting point.   You can change the default develop adjustments and specify new defaults by camera model, S/N and ISO  You can also apply your own develop preset in the Import panel and say that as an import preset. 

Your RAW image will never look like the embedded JPEG that you see on the camera back or the thumbnail that LR first displays on import.


----------



## HenryB (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks for the reply (and the welcome) Jim!

One more question if I may...  Is there any advantage in using the software that came with my camera, instead of Lightroom, to save RAW images?  Would that software do a better job?  I suppose I could import into Lr sfter saving.

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## clee01l (Sep 29, 2013)

Neither LR or DPP do any more than initially copy the CR2 off of the camera card.  Further efforts in DPP result in post processing changes that need to be saved as a derivative JPEG or TIFF.  LR does this too as an export.  While some people might prefer the Post processing results of DPP over LR, DPP does not do any image management.  So the best workflow if DPP is involved, is to use DPP as an External editor AFTER importing the RAW into LR.  This is accomplished via the "Edit-In" function.


----------



## HenryB (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks, Clee!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 29, 2013)

clee01l said:


> Neither LR or DPP do any more than initially copy the CR2 off of the camera card.



Plus the initial raw conversion of course! Which will likely be a little bit different if you compare DPP's conversion to LR's. Some will prefer DPP's, others will prefer LR, but as Cletus indicates these are really only the starting point. What matters most, to me at least, is the end result and how easy/difficult it is to get there. You'll only find that out by trying both methods.

However, I only use DPP as an occasional reference point.....I like LR's conversion of my Canon files, I think they've come a long way with their Adobe Standard profiles, and of course I like the non-destructive workflow of Lightroom.....plus of course the image management of Lightroom which DPP doesn't have.

FWIW, I was years before I finally go around to installing DPP, and that was only so that I could help a friend with some issues he was having when trying to use it. I don't use it at all in my workflow.


----------

